# Crypts in Spain.



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

I know spain is not a place with wild crypts but Xema seems to be able to collect many type of crypts there. Can anyone tell me where can I see or acquire nice crypt in spain as I am visiting spain next month. 

What is the regulation of bringing plant into or out of the country? 

Xema, can you help?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

No crypts in Spain, and not good crypts resources, I got my stuff from other countries and exchanging with other enthusiasts.

This is a pity but Spain is not a good place related with aquatic plants for visit. No good shops and no good aquariums -always speaking on aquatics plants-.


----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya I am from Malaysia and I am also wondering what is the restriction to bring in crypt into Europe.
As my friend is asking me to send him c.elliptica and c.minima next month, probalby XEMA can help to answer? Appreciate that!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema said:


> Hello,
> 
> No crypts in Spain, and not good crypts resources, I got my stuff from other countries and exchanging with other enthusiasts.
> 
> This is a pity but Spain is not a good place related with aquatic plants for visit. No good shops and no good aquariums -always speaking on aquatics plants-.


Xema,
Sad to hear that. Thanks for the info anyway. I guess I just concentrate on traveling. Any national aquarium there?


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

hello Yoong....
i'm from mexico but visit www.drpez.com here you can see lots of spanish aquariums 
click on the nanners and it may apear the adress on the bottom 
if you want translations contact me...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yoong said:


> Xema,
> Sad to hear that. Thanks for the info anyway. I guess I just concentrate on traveling. Any national aquarium there?


You can try to visit L´Oceanografic in Valencia.

http://www.cac.es/oceanografic/home

Greets a have a nice trip.


----------

